# My toddler poops 3-4 times a day!



## vermontgirl

Is this normal? Also, they are always mushy. A friend of mine says her toddler poops logs most of the time. Is it supposed to be that way?

Can this be the toddler poop thread?

How often does your toddler poop and what consistancy is it?


----------



## woodchick

We're in the same boat as you. DD (5/26/06) seems normal in every other way so I haven't worried about it.

But yes, a few times a day and always mushy.


----------



## timneh_mom

My DS isn't really a toddler anymore (3.25 yr) but he always had mushy poop when he was that age and he still does a lot of the time. I think if toddlers are nursing, that helps keep them soft. Also, lots of whole foods will do that!







He would regularly poop 2-4 times a day, depending on what he ate the day before. That's when I became very happy I had a mini shower!!


----------



## slymamato3

28 months almost always 2-3 times a day and very rarely is it not mushy. I was glad to see this thread because I wasn't concerned but when DH has been home recently he was questioning whether the mushyness was ok. So far it sounds normal...heres hoping for more replies.


----------



## mama_ani

DS is 23 months. He poops 3-5 times a day. Either it's completely rock-hard rabbit pellet poop or total mush. A lot depends on what he eats.


----------



## ShadowMoon

DS is 13 months and poops 2-3 times per day. It is usually
soft and mushy.


----------



## Ruthla

It depends on your child's diet and their personal body chemistry. Nursing toddlers tend to have softer poops- even liquidy if they resort to a mostly breastmilk diet for a short while.

There's no one "perfect poop consistency or schedule" for people of any age.


----------



## organic-momma

My 20 month old DS poops 3-4 times a day and it's always mushy (he is not nursing). He eats a lot of whole foods though.


----------



## slsurface

My ds still nurses a lot, so he poops frequently and they are still quite soft. Usually there are three poops a day, but if he's teething it can be as much as 6 times. It makes me crazy washing all those poopy diapers, but what can you do?!







:


----------



## franklinmarxmom

We've got another frequent pooper here! Always mushy, 3-4 times a day.

I started thinking and wondering about it, then I looked at what he eats. All the things he loves are high fiber--whole wheat toast & bagels & pasta, beans (kidney, black, garbanzo), apples, pears, peaches, cantaloupes & honeydews. Throw in smaller servings of green veggies, carrots, yogurt, meats and breastmilk, and that's about his complete diet. No wonder he poops it all back out so quick!

His #1 fave food is bananas, and I've started giving him one every day, just to hopefully slow things down a bit!


----------



## MPsSweetie

Asheby still nurses a lot and has mushy poops about 3-4 times a day. He is 15 months old.


----------



## Mama2E&O

Haha Hannah!
I saw this post and decided to reply and then saw it was YOU!
Both O and A have always pooped many times a day. It wasn't until O because potty trained that it went down to one or two. His were always mushy too.
A does it many times as well.
Don't worry about it!


----------



## lexbeach

I would only be concerned if it looked like a lot of the food wasn't being digested. Then I might suspect a food allergy or sensitivity.

I have been blessed with infrequent poopers myself, lol (they each poop once a day at most unless they're sick/teething).

Lex


----------



## abi&ben'smom

Even though both my dc were only drinking breastmilk, ds had supersoft poop and dd had super hard poop.


----------



## cherubess

Hurray!!!! I am not the only one who has a child who has mushy/loose stools!!!

My DS has had mushy poops for a very long time now with the rare hard pebble poops now and again.

He now poops 1-2 times a day (he's 2.5 years old) but last year he was pooping like 4 times a day which was a PITA when I was pregnant and spent a long time trying to spray it off his cloth diapers/nappies.

I used flushable liners but he managed to spread it all around his nappy so it was still a lot of work getting it off.

How I often prayed for the pebble poos so they would just roll off in the toilet


----------



## heatherweh

Same here! DS is 20 months and poos 2-4 times a day, almost always mushy (with the occasional rabbit pellet thrown in randomly to keep me on my toes) and sometimes they are quite liquid.


----------



## milkeriffic mama

DS is 13 mo and poops 2-4x a day. Usually mushy. Nurses on demand and eats lots of whole foods. I've never been concerned about it...wish I was that regular!


----------



## loudmama

Just another "me too". DS poops 2-4x a day. Usually just 2, but sometimes more. He's no longer nursing, but does eat a pretty whole foods/whole fiber diet.

L


----------



## meli25

My 13 month old started with the diarrhea 1 day ago. Today, this morning he got up at 6:45am and pooped 4 times before 10:00am. Any advice?


----------

